# HP NC373i



## ITGIRL9 (Jun 19, 2008)

We had a HP server recently installed. Running on Windows server 2003.
However this morning we have come into find we cant get connected to it. We have no internet or email.
It is saying the HP NC373i is not connected. How do I connect this??
In the bottom right of the screen it is also say Local Area Connection-cable unplugged.
Can someone please please help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Our business has come to a stand still !!!!!!!


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

If on the server it says the network cable is unplugged then you need to check:

network cable is working
network interface card is working
(if using one)the switch is working

You should check these hardware for problems first.


----------



## ITGIRL9 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey thanks so much for your reply
The HP adapter had been disabled some how !! Right clicked on it & selected enable & we are not up & running !!

Thanks 

:wave:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You are or you are not running?


----------

